# Raw materials for anabolic steroids



## Ricard (May 20, 2015)

Hello everyone! I decided to try to make himself steroids from raw materials. Please give links to verified sellers please. I'm afraid to buy from the first random with Alibaba, I am afraid that will be sent chalk.
Himself live in the European part of Russia. Thanks!


----------



## Iron1 (May 20, 2015)

UGBB is not a source board. 

We are not going to be telling you where to buy illegal things.


----------



## Paolos (May 20, 2015)

Good luck you wont find a referral here


----------



## Ricard (May 20, 2015)

I'm sorry, I didn't know! In Russian forum with it easy


----------



## Pinkbear (May 20, 2015)

http://m.gnc.com/home/index.jsp?utm_expid=72289828-53.vbkMnLQrSvGK4QbYAoN_fw.0

This is where I go for all my raws


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 20, 2015)

I'm moving this to the underground forum.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 20, 2015)

Steroids ??? 

What are they again? I forget.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 20, 2015)

I get all my raw materials at the grocery store.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 20, 2015)

Can't you just walk into any pharmacy in Russia and get whatever you need?

You guys have it made, minus that whole Putin thing...


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 20, 2015)

Can someone help him with his grammar while you're at it


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 20, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Can someone help him with his grammar while you're at it



He's from Russia and using a translator. Nothing much will help unless he learns English or we learn Russian


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 20, 2015)

OK can you just direct him to the nearest fire escape before he gets flamed too bad


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 20, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> OK can you just direct him to the nearest fire escape before he gets flamed too bad



I'll give him a coupon for 50% off a fire extinguisher lol


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 20, 2015)

Lmao such a generous fella


----------



## deadlift666 (May 20, 2015)

This thread is great.


----------



## MMA52 (May 21, 2015)

I wish himself luck!


----------



## SFGiants (May 21, 2015)

Is your mom hot?


----------



## tunafisherman (May 27, 2015)

I love how nobody reads the sticky's at the top of the forum, or the forum rules for that matter.

Now I want to speak to "himself"--do you have any hot female friends that are willing to travel?


----------

